# [S] CPU 775 Conroe (&amp;lt;C2D E4400!)



## TAPO (15. April 2011)

Hi Forum,

ich suche dringend einen CPU für den Sockel 775.
Aber es muss ein Conroe sein:

Am besten Celeron:
E1200, E1400, E1500, E1600

Auch gut Pentium:
E2140, E2160, E2180, E2200, E2210, E2220

Zur Not Core 2 Duo:
E4200, E4300, C2D E4400

Stärkere Prozesoren kann ich nicht gebrauchen!

Ich zahle zwar gut aber realistisch und bin gespannt auf Angebote!

Grüße

Tapo


----------



## Longtom (29. Mai 2011)

Kann dir nen E2160 und einen E4300 anbieten , den E2160 kannst für 20€ und den E4300 für 25€ excl. haben . 
Da ich nur selten hier im Forum unterwegs bin schreib mir ne Mail an   ried_hp@web.de    bei Interesse .


----------



## TAPO (30. Mai 2011)

_Sie haben eine Email erhalten_


----------



## TAPO (7. Juni 2011)

Longtom hat geliefert 

Kann demnach geschlossen werden.

CLOSED


----------

